# Original and very clean Ur Quattro Sport for sale.



## misanorotrs4 (Aug 29, 2008)

For anyone who is interested, this is a very beautiful car. Found it on Anamera.
http://www.finecars.cc/en/deta...et=63


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Original and very clean Ur Quattro Sport for sale. (misanorotrs4)*

very nice


----------

